# What do you value most in a leader?



## Steve (Jun 9, 2011)

From the Palin thread, I'm curious what you guys look for in a leader.  What do you consider the core traits that every good leader should have?

For example, here are some things I consider key traits of a leader:

Be a Visionary:  A leader should have a clear vision of where he or she wants to take you.  This also has to include the ability to see the path from here to there.  While some big picture types can see what they want, they lack the vision to get there.

Ability to Inspire others to follow:  This, to me, includes the ability to get buy-in from everyone and to communicate in a way that makes people WANT to get on board.

Be inclusive and empowering:  In other words, generous with credit and willing to fold in everyone who is interested in taking part.   This also includes putting others in a position to get things done.  A leader knows how to give people the resources they need, and the wisdom to get out of their way so they can get the job done.  

Be humble:  Not interested in personal glory or accolades.  

Gets results:  Proof is in the pudding, as they say.

So, what do you guys look for?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

Integrity (which includes honesty)
Realism (no pie in the sky dreamers)
Perseverance
Upward and downward loyalty


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it might be important to draw a distinction between a "Leader" and a "Decision Maker", for they require different skill sets.

For example, the never-to-be-sufficiently-cursed Thatcher was a powerful (if hated) Leader but a very bad Decision Maker (noone who listened to Milton Friedman ever gets off the hook on that one).  Whereas her successor, John Major, was an awful Leader but a moderate-to-good consensual Decision Maker.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Integrity (which includes honesty)
> Realism (no pie in the sky dreamers)
> Perseverance
> Upward and *downward loyalty*



A particularly noteworthy trait in a leader, often in short supply.  Good one Don.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I think it might be important to draw a distinction between a "Leader" and a "Decision Maker", for they require different skill sets.
> 
> For example, the never-to-be-sufficiently-cursed Thatcher was a powerful (if hated) Leader but a very bad Decision Maker (noone who listened to Milton Friedman ever gets off the hook on that one).  Whereas her successor, John Major, was an awful Leader but a moderate-to-good consensual Decision Maker.


I'm not sure I understand the difference.  

It would seem that the ability to make wise decisions is an important trait in a leader.  One time, the executive leadership was a group of nice people. In some ways, they were great.  Intelligent and thoughtful.  But none of them was a decision maker.  They were conservative, and tended to defer decisions, turning everything into a group effort.  Workgroups, conference calls, meetings...  it was awful, and as a result of all of these efforts to build consensus nothing really got done.  OR what did get done was watered down and not as impactful as it could have been.

One person came in, I'll never forget her.  She was the new second in charge and in a meeting one day, I pitched an idea.  There was some discussion back and forth as people asked questions.  I addressed the concerns as best I could and after a few minutes, she said, "Okay.  I guess you're looking for a decision.  Well, here it is."  She then basically said, "No.  And here's why."  

While, clearly, I was hoping for a different outcome, I appreciated her willingness to make a clear decision and explain why.


----------



## billc (Jun 9, 2011)

Besides the usual things one looks for in a leader, wisdom, honesty, loyalty, I would like someone who understands the constitutional limits on government, the protections of the bill of rights and an appreciation of the founders of the American system of government.  I would also like someone with the personal trait of not wanting to tell other people what to do, too much.  To many leaders today believe they need to do something, when they should be saying what should I not be doing.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> turning everything into a group effort.


Groups cannot be decisive. Individuals can... 
As far as meetings, there is a unmotivational poster out there, that I am too lazy to google for, the headline is MEETINGS, the caption, "None of us are as dumb as ALL of us."
People, as a rule are stupid in large numbers.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 9, 2011)

Loyalty
Duty
Respect
Selfless Service
Honor
Integrity
Personal Courage


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Besides the usual things one looks for in a leader, wisdom, honesty, loyalty, I would like someone who understands the constitutional limits on government, the protections of the bill of rights and an appreciation of the founders of the American system of government.  I would also like someone with the personal trait of not wanting to tell other people what to do, too much.  To many leaders today believe they need to do something, when they should be saying what should I not be doing.


Thanks, Bill.  While the thread will go where it wants, I wasn't actually thinking in terms of American politics.  In fact, I'd rather avoid it, if possible.

Regarding the other points, I would agree that loyalty is a key.  And it's critical to building trust.

Wisdom...  I don't know about that one.  It's pretty subjective.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Groups cannot be decisive. Individuals can...
> As far as meetings, there is a unmotivational poster out there, that I am too lazy to google for, the headline is MEETINGS, the caption, "None of us are as dumb as ALL of us."
> People, as a rule are stupid in large numbers.


Agreed.  I understand that consensus building can be useful at times.  It's great if you want to encourage buy-in, and if you truly have no vested interest in a specific outcome.

But I personally consider the act of turning everything into a group project a terrible thing.  On a project level, it's often laziness intended to deflect and dilute blame.  At a leadership level, it's a symptom of indecisiveness, insecurity and lack of clear vision.   IMO, it's a hallmark of poor leadership.

BTW, that's one of my favorite quotes.  My second favorite from the same website has a picture of several cogs turning together.  The caption is:  Just because you're necessary doesn't mean you're important.  

Not specifically in response to your post, Don, but another trait came to mind as I wrote this.  Self-awareness.  In my experience, good leaders aren't perfect.  But they're aware of their flaws.  Some really good workers I've known have gaping blind spots.  But all of the best leaders know what they're good at and work to their strengths.  More importantly, they surround themselves with people who shore up their weaknesses.  

Here's another question.  How many of you believe that you live up to your own standards for a good leader?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> My second favorite from the same website has a picture of several cogs turning together.  The caption is:  Just because you're necessary doesn't mean you're important.


Yeah, I like that one also.





> Not specifically in response to your post, Don, but another trait came to mind as I wrote this.  Self-awareness.  In my experience, good leaders aren't perfect.  But they're aware of their flaws.  Some really good workers I've known have gaping blind spots.  But all of the best leaders know what they're good at and work to their strengths.  More importantly, they surround themselves with people who shore up their weaknesses.


 I like self-awareness, but, situational awareness is pretty important too.





> Here's another question.  How many of you believe that you live up to your own standards for a good leader?


Meh, they are things to strive for, I'm better at some than others, I expect most people are.
To my list I'd like to add:
The ability to take constructive criticism. The ability to GIVE constructive criticism, not everyone that can take it is capable of giving it...
 The ability and willingness to take more than his share of the blame and less than his share of the credit.
Personally, I value moral courage above physical courage.


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 10, 2011)

Honesty in what they say, whether people want to hear it or not.

A certain toughness that allow them to keep going even when things seem difficult.

A fire in the belly about whatever eandeavor they are involved in.  If they aren't excited about what they are doing, why should anyone follow them?

A compassion for others.  The ability to walk a mile in another person's shoes then make intelligent decisions from that.

An ability to delegate to people uder him effectively.

An ability to see the truth in a situation, and then act upon it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Personally, I value moral courage above physical courage.


 
Most assuredly so :nods in agreement:.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 10, 2011)

A leader should be able to inspire a group to greatness.

By greatness, I am not talking about personal gain for the leader...but overall as a whole group.

Being able to stand up for whats Right...although sometimes unpopular.

A leader should be able to pull of a Clark Kent/Superman personality...Clark, when he needs to be humble, observant, and sometimes...unassuming.  Superman, when its time to step up and do something, be a beacon to show us the way, while all at the same time...exercising caution, not to hurt those he is protecting while trying to keep them from harms way. (Superman always gets Lois out of harms way before fighting the bad guy...even if she climbs right back into the action..and under foot)


----------



## Steve (Jun 10, 2011)

Another I'd add comes from a book called the 360 degree leader, and that's the idea that a great leader leads in all directions. 

Great leaders don't just lead down to their subordinates.  Leaders lead up and influence their bosses.  They lead across to their peers as resources, mentors and good examples.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 10, 2011)

not real sure how to phrase this, but here goes.

Someone who does not suffer from paralasys by analasys.
A fine balance between thinking about a problem and doing something about it.
 Meetings and planning sessions are great things, but I've found that they can be done to death and then nothing gets done.


Best idea I've ever heard is all meetings should be held standing up. I'd add don't have food either. makes people focus and not graze like cows.

OK that's about $.02 worth


----------



## KELLYG (Jun 10, 2011)

I like this thread.  In addition to what the others have said, I would like to add being appreciative.   The simple act of acknowledging that the people who work for you are the people that make it work.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 10, 2011)

One of the most difficult things about being a leader is having the guts to make your own decision even though you know that YOUR boss is probably going to crucify you or throw you under the bus if you made the wrong one. I find I am less anxious about the effect my decision is going to have "on the street" than I am about being called into my bosses office to be chewed out about it after the fact.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 10, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I think it might be important to draw a distinction between a &quot;Leader&quot; and a &quot;Decision Maker&quot;, for they require different skill sets.
> 
> For example, the never-to-be-sufficiently-cursed Thatcher was a powerful (if hated) Leader but a very bad Decision Maker (noone who listened to Milton Friedman ever gets off the hook on that one).  Whereas her successor, John Major, was an awful Leader but a moderate-to-good consensual Decision Maker.


 
Iranian Embassy seige, Falkland Islands, slashing inflation from 22% to 4%, and of course, destroying the bloody God forsaken unions, who had held the country hostage for so long. Hmmm, poor decision maker? I don't think so!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 10, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Loyalty
> Duty
> Respect
> Selfless Service
> ...


 
Sounds like the typical American soldier to me!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 10, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Iranian Embassy seige, Falkland Islands, slashing inflation from 22% to 4%, and of course, destroying the bloody God forsaken unions, who had held the country hostage for so long. Hmmm, poor decision maker? I don't think so!



All at the expense of the working classes and having a balanced economy - Londoners Financiers may have loved her, for creating the poorly regulated conditions that allowed them to rampage and trash the economy whilst getting very rich themselves ... the rest of us not so much.  She is the background reason why working stiffs like me are worse off now than we were before Labour came to power.

Also, you might not like unions but that's because you're clearly a secret millionaire or like being taken advantage of or exfiltrated to America and have never needed the collective bargaining power that a union provides.  I'd love to see my company allow a union again - that way I might not have seen a 30% drop in real wages over the past ten years.

And for the last time, Monetarism is thoroughly discredited - even Friedman himself admitted as much.  Why that is relevant is because it is the foundation upon which Thatcherite decisions were made - as I said, noone gets off that hook.

Union is not an evil world, neither is Liberal.  Treating them as if they were makes having a constructive conversation impossible.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 11, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> All at the expense of the working classes and having a balanced economy - Londoners Financiers may have loved her, for creating the poorly regulated conditions that allowed them to rampage and trash the economy whilst getting very rich themselves ... the rest of us not so much. She is the background reason why working stiffs like me are worse off now than we were before Labour came to power.
> 
> Also, you might not like unions but that's because you're clearly a secret millionaire or like being taken advantage of or exfiltrated to America and have never needed the collective bargaining power that a union provides. I'd love to see my company allow a union again - that way I might not have seen a 30% drop in real wages over the past ten years.
> 
> ...


 
I think we're getting off the point Mark, but if you think decreasing inflation, destroying the union holds on society, increasing public services, allowing working class people to buy their own council houses and protecting the falklands are all examples of poor leadership, then I have to disagree!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Aye, we are wandering off topic a bit, I concur, so I wont give a counter opinion on those things as that would derail us even more .  

On 'message', I didn't say they were examples of poor Leadership tho'. The point I was making, just using Thatcher and Major as illustrations, is that there is a difference between being a good Leader and being a good Decision Maker.  

Most in the thread are amalgamating the two together, treating them as both being aspects of a Leader; which is something I can understand, it just means we are using the term Leader to cover a greater or lesser amount of 'ground'.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 11, 2011)

A good leader in my opinion should know how to criticize without giving offense or arousing resentment. Also knowlege of being able to use authoritative discipline instead of punitive and being able to make it work.

I know of too many parents, including my own, that have kids even though they are baaaadly in need of leadership skills.


----------

